# Absurd Architecture: The Bridge of Khazad-Dum



## Odin (Feb 11, 2013)

How in the name of Eru did the dwarves build that bridge? And more importantly what is the point of such an absurd crossing. It would be impossible to get any supplies across that and to pass across it would be incredibly dangerous. What were the dwarves thinking?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 12, 2013)

Odin said:


> How in the name of Eru did the dwarves build that bridge? And more importantly what is the point of such an absurd crossing. It would be impossible to get any supplies across that and to pass across it would be incredibly dangerous. What were the dwarves thinking?



I haven't a clue how they would build it, but ...

The danger and difficulty of passing an army over it offers defensive benefits. It might also be an amazing feat to be proud of. Or simply as far as they got in its construction


----------



## Andreth (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, it was intended to be an uttermost defence, isn't it? It was _supposed _to be impassable  and, about how they constructed it, maybe they had something similar to our scaffolding just beneath it... Or another structure of sorts that they removed after the bridge was done.


----------



## Mahanaxar (Feb 12, 2013)

Obviously it was not meant for any army to cross... It was merely a transportation route for Dwarves in my opinion. 

Notice how the bridge is exposed from every angle making it easy to shoot any trespasser don't you think? 

It wasn't meant to be defensive at all. Could be to tempt invaders in through an "easy passage" then pick them out...


----------



## Azaghal (Feb 13, 2013)

Remember Gandalf? 
"you shall not pass!"
I think that was the main strategy of Durin's folk,destroying the bridge there will be no way to get in Khazad-Dum from East. A such thin and fragile bridge would be easy to take down in case of need.


----------



## OfRhosgobel (Feb 13, 2013)

Prince of Cats said:


> I haven't a clue how they would build it, but ...
> 
> The danger and difficulty of passing an army over it offers defensive benefits. It might also be an amazing feat to be proud of. Or simply as far as they got in its construction



I agree that it was for defense. Think of an enemy attempting to cross it in single file. They would be stuck with hundreds of arrows and bolts trying to cross. Not to mention a shield wall waiting for them on the other side. Scaffolding was surely in place to build the bridge and then removed once it was finished. If they had to move a lot of people or equipment their could have been temporary wooden draw bridges at the time Hadhodrond(Moria) was inhabited.


----------

